# SS 23.10.21 - Silvestrov #5



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Valentin Silvestrov (1937)*

*Symphony no. 5*

Moderato, pesante
Moderato, leggerio
Animato, leggerio, con moto
Andante
Piu mosso
Meno mosso
Leggerio
Andantino
Moderato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we have the very mesmerizing and acclaimed Symphony no. 5 of Valentin Silvestrov. A coda to the symphonies of Mahler? The apotheosis of minimalism? Descriptions of the symphony are many. Whatever adjective fits a listener's fancy, however Silvestrov's slow unfolding of motifs is certainly engaging. Written between 1980-1982, the piece is in one movement with nine distinct tempi. There are several recordings and I will listen to my disc with the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester conducted by David Robertson. However the Kyiv Conservatory recording, below, is considered to be the go-to recording of the work.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

What a powerful, beautiful and mesmerizing work. I bought this recording based on a review in Gramophone; after the first play I sat and listened another couple of times. Great choice.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will watch the video later on.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Streaming this one


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 160446
> 
> Streaming this one


I shall join with the same version form Spotify


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Symphony No. 5 is a work of beauty, I have the BIS CD and listen to it frequently.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Robertson from CD. Bought it in the nineties.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I too have the BIS disc - the work itself is one that I have to be in the right mood for. For me it requires total concentration whilst at the same time allowing the flow in the music to wash over you if thats not an oxymoron. A late night piece for me - when in the mood it is a wonderful piece.
I haven't heard any of the other recordings so can draw no comparisons.
I have taken the disc down and have it to hand for when the mood next suits.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I think this is a "when you're in the mood piece", as you say, Malx. But I do like the way the whole piece unfolds over its 40-odd minutes, and the word that keeps coming up here - mesmerising - is pretty close to being bang-on.

I have the BIS CD in my collection as well, so will listen to that. My favourite Silvestrov piece is his Requiem for Larissa, which is immensely touching and beautiful throughout.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice - I've been listening to a fair bit of Silvestrov recently. I also will play the Saraste recording which I actually have a download of.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I did really enjoy listening to it. Personally, I didn't find a need for deep concentration: I went willingly into the mind space that the music seemed to require of me and found myself focusing in occasionally at the moments of particular interest without losing my overall "blank mind".


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Silvestrov is new to me. Interesting music this symphony is. A slow burn that is at times edgy but at other times extraordinarily beautiful. Listened to the Saraste and the Robertson on the web. Will listen to a few more before deciding which one to buy. Great SS choice!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

This one is new to me, I like it. Thanks for the listening suggestion Saturday Symphonyers


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

Was recommended by a friend and I finished up buying the Saraste version which I thought was the standard in Europe - never heard of Robertson. It's one of the greatest of a surprisingly large number of outstanding post-romantic works from the 80's-- some of the best being by Schnittke and Weinberg in my view. The overwhelming majority seems to be from the former Soviet Union.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

dko22 said:


> Was recommended by a friend and I finished up buying the Saraste version which I thought was the standard in Europe - never heard of Robertson. It's one of the greatest of a surprisingly large number of outstanding post-romantic works from the 80's-- some of the best being by Schnittke and Weinberg in my view. The overwhelming majority seems to be from the former Soviet Union.


I bet you would also enjoy this one as well, like a twin brother to the Sym. No. 5:

https://www.ecmrecords.com/shop/143...symphonieorchester-wien-dennis-russell-davies


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

I know a few other Silvestrov works including the 4th, 6th and 7th symphonies and the moving Requiem. Don't think I've seen this CD though so I'll try and find time to have a look. Thanks for the tip.


----------

